# رقدة العدم



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


قال امير الشعراء احمد شوقي في ميميته وهي نهج البردة

يارب هبت شعوب من منيتها
واستيقظت امم من رقدة العدم

ما معنى رقدة العدم ؟


----------



## إسكندراني

من عدم
كأنها كانت ترقد أي تنوم في عدم
والعدم عكس الوجود


----------



## Bakr

أمم نائمة هي أمم لا تأثير ولا ذِكر لها كأنها غير موجودة، أي هي في حكم العدم، يمكن وصفها بأنها في رقدة العدم


----------

